# FLR (M) Processing Time s



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all! 
I came to the UK on a fiancé visa (from the US). We were married in mid March  nipped off for a short honeymoon and upon return applied to convert my fiancé visa to the FLR (M). That was 4 April. I did not go priority (I know, I know).
I received my invitation for biometrics 21 April and completed on 27th. We had to call at the end of May to get my husband's British passport back for a business trip in June. 
My questions are this, 1) Did we cock up my application by requesting his passport back? 
2) Is 3 months minimum processing time normal? 
It seems to me that since so much paperwork has to be submitted for the fiancé visa, it's so redundant to submit it all again and the fact that there is so much that is handled by snail mail that could be done electronicly, it just boggles my mind. Oh and for the record, we meet the financial requirements with room to spare. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
I thought the fiancé visa was excruciating, but this tops that by leaps and bounds. That and I would love to get a goodnight sleep again.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Kim_J said:


> Hi all!
> I came to the UK on a fiancé visa (from the US). We were married in mid March  nipped off for a short honeymoon and upon return applied to convert my fiancé visa to the FLR (M). That was 4 April. I did not go priority (I know, I know).
> I received my invitation for biometrics 21 April and completed on 27th. We had to call at the end of May to get my husband's British passport back for a business trip in June.
> My questions are this, 1) Did we cock up my application by requesting his passport back?


Not if you also provided a photocopy of his bio pages. You actually didn't need to provide his passport in the first place.



> 2) Is 3 months minimum processing time normal?


Yes, for postal applications, and can be longer (up to 6 months is not unheard of). Right now, it's very busy with the Olympics approaching, but it hopefully won't be long now. Around 3 months is normal.



> It seems to me that since so much paperwork has to be submitted for the fiancé visa, it's so redundant to submit it all again and the fact that there is so much that is handled by snail mail that could be done electronicly, it just boggles my mind. Oh and for the record, we meet the financial requirements with room to spare.


 People handling your FLR (UK based) are not the same people who handled the paperwork for your fiancé application (US-based), so you do need to treat it as a brand new (not repeat) exercise with people who have seen no evidence about you as a couple previously. The fact you applied before July 9th means that you're not subject to the new finance requirements anyway. All you can do is sit tight and wait. It's a horrible waiting time (and a reason why those of us who have been through it advise on paying extra for the same-day appointment) but your fiancé visa won't 'expire' now that you've applied for FLR.


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks 2farapart for responding. I realise that it's treated new, it was more of a venting on my part, it just seems frustrating. My Husband and I would love to get out of the rain and cold and hot a warmer climate for a few days.... *sigh* It seems to me that there should be an electronic file created and maintained, and it seems to me that it would be much more efficient. Just an armchair observation. I will wait, and in the mean time hope there is at one day soon that it won't rain.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I suspect too that they want to see your paperwork again to ensure nothing has changed since the 6 months previous (ie financial support is still there, that your relationship did turn into marriage, and that you do have somewhere to live). If I'm right, even if electronic records already exist (I'm sure they do), they would never-the-less want to see your paperwork again to ensure everything is still in order.

Under the new rules, they have split the probationary 5 year period into 2 30-month visas probably for the same reason - so they can run routine checks that circumstances have not changed since initial application.


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

That does make sense. Like I said in a separate thread, they are trying to bring more immigration control, which I applaude, it just stinks to be on this end. Okay pity party has concluded.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> I came to the UK on a fiancé visa (from the US). We were married in mid March nipped off for a short honeymoon and upon return applied to convert my fiancé visa to the FLR (M).


Did you leave the country?


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Did you leave the country?


No, I'm still in the UK, but we both are craving some sustained sun and warmer temps. We would like to go away on holiday.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Kim_J said:


> No, I'm still in the UK, but we both are craving some sustained sun and warmer temps. We would like to go away on holiday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Did you leave the country for your honeymoon?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Did you leave the country for your honeymoon?


I wondered about whether this might be a factor too. I know it can cause re-entry issues, but wasn't sure if it could ever have impact over a visa application so I ignored it. I hope that's not a factor in the delay.


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

We did leave the country for a week and visited Holland, but that shouldn't matter as my fiancé visa was multi entry should it? It was well before my visa expired.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

2farapart said:


> I wondered about whether this might be a factor too. I know it can cause re-entry issues, but wasn't sure if it could ever have impact over a visa application so I ignored it. I hope that's not a factor in the delay.


Oh and I didn't have ANY re-entry issues upon arriving back in the UK.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Kim_J said:


> We did leave the country for a week and visited Holland, but that shouldn't matter as my fiancé visa was multi entry should it? It was well before my visa expired.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Your fiance visa is multi-entry while you're a fiance. Once you get married, technically your fiance visa is no longer valid because you are no longer meeting the conditions of the visa which is to be a fiance. You're a spouse. Your case will probably need more scrutiny because you were granted entry into the UK on a fiance visa and probably shouldn't have been when you were in fact actually married.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Kim_J said:


> Oh and I didn't have ANY re-entry issues upon arriving back in the UK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


The fiancé visa is technically only valid whilst you are still fiancées. The moment you're married, it's advised that you don't leave the UK until you have your FLR(M). It seems stupid and petty, but it seems not everyone was as lucky as you were and have had considerable difficulties being re-admitted to the UK.


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

2farapart said:


> The fiancé visa is technically only valid whilst you are still fiancées. The moment you're married, it's advised that you don't leave the UK until you have your FLR(M). It seems stupid and petty, but it seems not everyone was as lucky as you were and have had considerable difficulties being re-admitted to the UK.


When thought through logicly that makes complete sense. I do consider myself lucky, both times coming through immigration it's been very pleasant and thank goodness speedy. I'll just sit tight, and hold my breath... :s 
Thank you again!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## uk5671 (Nov 16, 2011)

My husband and I married March 16th, applied for FLR M by post on 4th April and are still waiting too!


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

uk5671 said:


> My husband and I married March 16th, applied for FLR M by post on 4th April and are still waiting too!


Did you get your biometric invitation yet?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## uk5671 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, that was done late April. The wait is excruciating, we would have booked the priority appointment but thought the application wasn't straight forward enough as my husband had been refused visas before


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

uk5671 said:


> Yes, that was done late April. The wait is excruciating, we would have booked the priority appointment but thought the application wasn't straight forward enough as my husband had been refused visas before


I hear you!! It's the zero communication that is the worst!! If he has been refused a visa, then (I'm sure the mods will chime in) but that will take longer from all that I have read. I may have screwed mine up by leaving for a quick honeymoon....  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm no expert and certainly no ECO, but I *think* the worst thing your honeymoon could have done is risk failing to re-enter the UK. It also seems from other people that there is a current wait of 3-4 months.

I wish you both the best of luck and hope we'll be seeing you celebrating new visas soon.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

2farapart said:


> I'm no expert and certainly no ECO, but I *think* the worst thing your honeymoon could have done is risk failing to re-enter the UK. It also seems from other people that there is a current wait of 3-4 months.
> 
> I wish you both the best of luck and hope we'll be seeing you celebrating new visas soon.


I'm no expert either but as I said before her application is probably going to be scrutinized much more closely because she technically entered the UK on a visa that no longer applied to her situation.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Could indeed be so, but I hope not. 

It was only because of this forum I was aware of this pitfall. It's vexing that there's no obvious offical warning accompanying a fiancé visa because many people do assume they can jet outwards for a honeymoon. A very nasty pitfall.


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

*Any Updates? And My Story....*



2farapart said:


> Could indeed be so, but I hope not.
> 
> It was only because of this forum I was aware of this pitfall. It's vexing that there's no obvious offical warning accompanying a fiancé visa because many people do assume they can jet outwards for a honeymoon. A very nasty pitfall.



Saw this thread and had to chime in. After our wedding in June 2012 (our honeymoon was in Scotland so no trouble there) I'd accompanied my husband to Eastern Europe and France to his business trips. I was admitted re-entry to Britain with my fiancée visa. When my fiancée visa expired in December (I applied for FLR(M) in November) I called the UKBA because I was terrified I'd violated the conditions of my visa by being in the UK after the visa expiry date. After pressing a lucky combination of numerous buttons and waiting for about 1/2 hour I succeeded in reaching a human (who sounded extremely harried and vexed.) He said until my fiancée visa was still valid (!) until I received word of the status of my FLR(M).

I hope this helps. I am in that horrid in-limbo phase myself, no word from the UKBA, no passport, unable to travel, make plans of any sort really. I don't feel like a resident, nor do I feel a tourist. Mentally it's hard to reconcile this when some agency holds your future in their hands and takes an age and a half to do this with no form of customer service on their part.

New Yorker in Britain


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

NewYorkerinBritain said:


> Saw this thread and had to chime in. After our wedding in June 2012 (our honeymoon was in Scotland so no trouble there) I'd accompanied my husband to Eastern Europe and France to his business trips. I was admitted re-entry to Britain with my fiancée visa. When my fiancée visa expired in December (I applied for FLR(M) in November) I called the UKBA because I was terrified I'd violated the conditions of my visa by being in the UK after the visa expiry date. After pressing a lucky combination of numerous buttons and waiting for about 1/2 hour I succeeded in reaching a human (who sounded extremely harried and vexed.) He said until my fiancée visa was still valid (!) until I received word of the status of my FLR(M).
> 
> I hope this helps. I am in that horrid in-limbo phase myself, no word from the UKBA, no passport, unable to travel, make plans of any sort really. I don't feel like a resident, nor do I feel a tourist. Mentally it's hard to reconcile this when some agency holds your future in their hands and takes an age and a half to do this with no form of customer service on their part.
> 
> New Yorker in Britain


I totally get the in-limbo phase... I have been living it for close to a year. . Since we live outside of Oxford I am not totally trapped, but some days I miss having to be required to be somewhere at a certain time. 

They are finally on April, so I am crossing my fingers and toes that I will have SOMETHING by February. We did get our local MP involved back in October (who happens to be Cameron) but even he failed to see any action. After several inquiries to Mark Harper's office (MP in charge of immigration) we finally received a "sod off and wait" letter. Lovely... 

Good luck to you, and for anyone else, go For the premium service. The wait is excruciating! 

Cheers all and Happy New Year!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ScotlandHoosier (Feb 16, 2013)

*Mutual Frustration!*



NewYorkerinBritain said:


> Saw this thread and had to chime in. After our wedding in June 2012 (our honeymoon was in Scotland so no trouble there) I'd accompanied my husband to Eastern Europe and France to his business trips. I was admitted re-entry to Britain with my fiancée visa. When my fiancée visa expired in December (I applied for FLR(M) in November) I called the UKBA because I was terrified I'd violated the conditions of my visa by being in the UK after the visa expiry date. After pressing a lucky combination of numerous buttons and waiting for about 1/2 hour I succeeded in reaching a human (who sounded extremely harried and vexed.) He said until my fiancée visa was still valid (!) until I received word of the status of my FLR(M).
> 
> I hope this helps. I am in that horrid in-limbo phase myself, no word from the UKBA, no passport, unable to travel, make plans of any sort really. I don't feel like a resident, nor do I feel a tourist. Mentally it's hard to reconcile this when some agency holds your future in their hands and takes an age and a half to do this with no form of customer service on their part.
> 
> New Yorker in Britain


Hi New Yorker in Britain,

I, too, applied for my FLR(M) in November (9th) and am still waiting for an answer. I did not receive my biometrics letter until the end of January and am now attempting to continue functioning without being paralyzed by this excruciating process!! 
Since, as you mentioned, the customer service is non-existent with the agency, I keep myself sane by looking to these forums for some clue as to when I might receive my visa. Your post is the closest date-wise I have found to my own application. Could you please tell me if any progress has been made in your case? 

ScotlandHoosier :help:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They are mainly dealing with applications received in June and July 2012, so you may have to wait a while yet, possibly till June to July time.


----------



## aussiebluejeans (Oct 15, 2012)

I applied 5th July and got my approval yesterday (biometrics mid October). It took over 7 months so. I hope it doesn't take you that long to get an approval!


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

*Our Cunning Plan*



ScotlandHoosier said:


> Hi New Yorker in Britain,
> 
> I, too, applied for my FLR(M) in November (9th) and am still waiting for an answer. I did not receive my biometrics letter until the end of January and am now attempting to continue functioning without being paralyzed by this excruciating process!!
> Since, as you mentioned, the customer service is non-existent with the agency, I keep myself sane by looking to these forums for some clue as to when I might receive my visa. Your post is the closest date-wise I have found to my own application. Could you please tell me if any progress has been made in your case?
> ...


Hi Scotland Hoosier!

Nope, nothing yet...!

I've just accepted that the decision will come when it comes. With the exception of being incredibly angry when I see amazing job opportunities slip by daily (I'm an actress) and not being able to travel, I just carry on as if I (and I DO, damn it!) belong here and enjoy being with my husband.

I have also constructed a dart board with the UKBA's logo in our game room, which helps a little. No, just kidding.

I'll keep you updated!

Best regards,
New Yorker in Britain


----------

